# Early flowering question



## Bulgarblast (May 30, 2008)

Hi there. 

Here's a few pics of my three girls. They are approx 10 weeks old. 

I intended to get them planted out a lot sooner, but I broke my arm and up until now I have been unable to find an appropriate spot. They are ready to go out in the next few days, but I have noticed this week that 2 of them have begun the flowering phase. What should I do now? Should I switch to flowering nutes, or is there a way to revert them back to veg for a while as I am still getting 15 hours of light every day?  It will be about 3 months until 12/12.

I am using organic nutes from the BioCanna range; Bio Vega for vegging (3.5 - 1- 5.5), and I have Bio Flores (2.5 - 2 - 5.0) & Bio Boost which I intend to use for the flowering phase. 

Height-wise the shortest one is 20 inches and the tallest is 24 inches. They have been outside on the balcony for around 7 weeks, but may look a little worse for wear at the moment as temps have been over 100 degrees this week.

Thanks in advance for any advice you guys (& gals) can offer. 

Oh yeah, I forgot to mention that I'm not entirely sure what strain they are as the seeds - although highly recommended - were passed to me via a friend of a friend.


----------



## akirahz (May 30, 2008)

I wouldnt re-veg them but if your dead set on flowering them outside might as well plant em when ever you wish, theyll be fine @ 15 hrs of light for 3 months, theyll just get alot bigger probably haha, also good  -- you can switch to flowering nutes as soon as you see pre flowers


----------



## Bulgarblast (May 30, 2008)

Thanks for responding to my post so quickly.  

My decision to plant them out is based more on the need to get them out of my house rather than anything else. I've found a nice, remote spot in the forest for them, and I'll be checking on them once a week.

I'll take your advice regarding the nutes.


----------



## Hick (May 30, 2008)

Bulgarblast said:
			
		

> Hi there.
> 
> Here's a few pics of my three girls. They are approx 10 weeks old.
> 
> ...



they will be fine. ..   I have good luck, takeing clones from under 24/0 and putting them out in early june. It's only a few weeks untill the natural hours begin to grow shorter. OD plants 'sense' this. They will be flowering several weeks prior to reaching 12/12 outdoors. My od plants are near mature before 12/12 at my Lat.


----------



## akirahz (May 30, 2008)

Bulgarblast said:
			
		

> Thanks for responding to my post so quickly.
> 
> My decision to plant them out is based more on the need to get them out of my house rather than anything else. I've found a nice, remote spot in the forest for them, and I'll be checking on them once a week.
> 
> I'll take your advice regarding the nutes.



Glad ta help bro, hope you hang around and take pics of them ladies in the wilderness i think that it would be grand to get updates :hubba: and pictures of your green trees


----------



## fishcabo (Jun 1, 2008)

Don't forget to fence them from the critters.


----------



## Bulgarblast (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi there everyone.

I've been to my spot early this morning. It's a bit of an uphill hike, and I generally take 10 litres of water with me on each weekly visit. I also have about 40 litres stored nearby for emergencies or extremely hot periods. I'm using polymer crystal in my soil, and they appear to be doing a great job - especially seeing as the temps have been over 100 degrees the past week.

I took some of TBG's organic insect repellent with me today too: 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2099

I'm still feeding them on Canna Bio Vega organic nutrients and they seem to like it so far. 

I have decided against fencing them off. The area is not trafficked by humans as far as I can see. I have seen a few rabbits nearby, but my dawg usually chases them off. I usually take some human hair and urine to sprinkle in the general area and it seems to have worked up to now.

Anyway, here's a couple of pics just to update you all on my grow.


----------



## Hick (Jun 25, 2008)

looking fantastic!... onnly a few months left..


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jun 25, 2008)

hey Bulgarblast, you got some good looking plants keep up the good work!!!!


----------



## GrowRebel (Jun 25, 2008)

:ciao:Nice looking plants ... you don't seem to have any problems with bugs chopping on the leaves either ... that's great ... how tall are they now compare with the height you planted them?  Excellent job ... :cool2:


----------



## Bulgarblast (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks for your comments guys. In answer to your question GrowRebel, I'd say they've grown over a foot in height since I planted them out. The most impressive gains to me though - bearing in mind my relative inexperience at all this - is that the main stems, or trunks, have appeared to grow to about 4 times the width at the bases which indicated to me (although I might be wrong?) that they have a pretty healthy root structure.  

I'll update next week, or the week after if there's not much change.


----------



## libjoe67 (Jun 26, 2008)

Very nice plants!!!!!


----------



## Bulgarblast (Aug 25, 2008)

I've had no PC for quite a while, so I've been unable to update on my grow.

Anyway, things aren't good. About 4 weeks ago, which was shortly after switching to flowering nutes, I noticed some yellowing of the lower leaves. At the time I thought this was relatively normal. Each week since I have noticed more yellow and dying leaves. This week I was shocked to find them even worse.   The temps here have been over 100 degrees for a few weeks with full sun. I have been feeding the plants with fresh mountain spring water, usually sharing about 4 1/2 gallons between them a week. I use polymer crystals in the soil and these seem to retain moisture pretty well. My flowering nutes are Bio Flores from the organic Bio Canna range and the ratio is: 2.5 - 2.0 - 5.0. I have also been adding a further Bio Canna product called Bio Boost which is a bloom stimulant. All the manufacturers instructions have been followed to the letter.

Can anyone give me some advice regarding what I need to do to save my girls?


----------



## TravellessDukes (Aug 26, 2008)

I dont really know anything about nutes and things like that because i dont use them, but judging on the size of the plants and the 100 degree weather, i would say they need more water. Try changing the 4 1/2 gallons between the 3 a week to maybe almost 4 or 5 gallons for each a week. My plant is only 3 feet tall but drinks water like its her job!  Or it could also be the plant focusing its energy on making buds instead of the leaves so they die off here and there. Those are just my thoughts tho dont hold me to it hahah

good luck!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 26, 2008)

Your plants are very thirsty, next visit I would water each plant with 3 or 4 gallons each and lay a layer of plastic or rubber over the soil at the base of the plant then cover that with soil, it will help stop the water evaporating away.


----------



## FlyingNatural (Aug 26, 2008)

Good going keep up the good work!! Your girls apear thirsty. With temps like that,I would water every other day. My plants are getting rained periodically in 80 degree temps,and I am arriving to find thirsty girls at times. HYDRATE HYDRATE,HYDRATE..


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Aug 27, 2008)

They need more water for sure. VERY dry. Nitrogen as well.


----------



## Bulgarblast (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks everyone. Due to the last minute nature of my site selection this year, I was forced to plant out about a mile from water. These plants are much bigger than anything I've grown before, so I seriously underestimated the amount of water that's needed. I'll take water there today and I add a little nitrogen as well. I'll also try to make more frequent trips. I'll update if there are any improvements


----------

